# World Community Grid is moving to Krembil Research Institute!



## Jacky_BEL (Sep 13, 2021)

It is not very clear to me if this transfer also means that research will shift from non-profit work into a commercial business.


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 15, 2021)

No, as KRI is part of Toronto University (part of Ivy league), so all projects will continue. As well as the new ones.

WCG news: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=732
KRI news: https://www.uhn.ca/corporate/News/P...ter_coming_to_Krembil_Research_Institute.aspx

But this is also a hope, for WCG to rejuvenate. It has been neglected for so long with IBM staff guidance. Forum was obsolete, information about project tracking were hidden from users, those few users which started keeping track of the project - were continually pushed out by moderators, etc. 
Surely, there will be changes- we hope in the direction to the better.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

It's definitely changed on the log in screen!!  Wow that's going to take some time to get used to!!


----------



## KLiKzg (Dec 19, 2021)

So, 3 months after change happen. What do you think?


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

Not a fan of the site at all...

For the stats, the formatting of it is terrible and layout, not the best...  Preferred the old layout...  Much cleaner and nicer


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 24, 2021)

I still get frustrated at logon.

Normally, on well designed websites, you would enter your name in the login field , and then press TAB so the cursor jumps to the password field.
You enter password and press ENTER , and you are logged in.

Not on the new WCG website , no sir.
They had to put the "forgot password?" between the input fields , so pressing TAB and ENTER would bring you the "Forgot password" webpage.

This annoyes the heck out of me.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 24, 2021)

I agree with complaints expressed by @Jacky_BEL and @phill, with one exception.  I find the badges portion much easier to read.  My 2 cents.


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2021)

It's like when looking at some stats, the results are only text but they are filled in just the center part of the screen/browser...  That is really no good at all considering the resolutions that we have now, I mean how many of us run 800 x 600 for our web browsing.....  Drives me nuts - This is an example....

It's a shame since if people where asked what they might like, they might have listened and done something better....


----------

